# Lost in Space Force Field Generator?



## patton45 (Aug 25, 2007)

was there ever an aftermarket force field generator in the scales for the 2 versions of the Jupiter 2?

or any of the items they had outside the entrance to the Jupiter...

tables, the clothes washer that folded and put clothes in a plastic bag! and whatever else that may have been around.


thx - Craig


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I haven't seen one, not that means it hasn't been done.

Sounds more like an opportunity for a 3rd party. Or doing some scratch building.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

patton45 said:


> was there ever an aftermarket force field generator in the scales for the 2 versions of the Jupiter 2?
> 
> or any of the items they had outside the entrance to the Jupiter...
> 
> ...


Yes.

Lunar Models did a set which consisted of the Force Field, Sonic Washer, Rocket Belt,Atomic Motor etc..In 1/35 Scale.












It Looks great with the Moebius Jupiter 2:thumbsup:


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen these before too ! They do look great and would compliment any Jupiter 2 build !


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I'll be a son of a...LUNAR Models made these? Where the heck was I...oh! Yeah. I've been out of touch...are these available anywhere? An arm and a leg and right...well what do you know? Not cheap, I'll bet. Collectors items I'm bettin'...

Doug


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Radiodugger said:


> Well I'll be a son of a...LUNAR Models made these? Where the heck was I...oh! Yeah. I've been out of touch...are these available anywhere? An arm and a leg and right...well what do you know? Not cheap, I'll bet. Collectors items I'm bettin'...
> 
> Doug


As Lunar Models is long gone I think you got it right....hard to find,and big bucks!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

swhite228 said:


> As Lunar Models is long gone I think you got it right....hard to find,and big bucks!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a subject that Crow's Nest or TSDS, Paragrafix or Just an Illusion should consider.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

The geometries are fairly simple & scratchbuilding them while somewhat time consuming, isn't that difficult.

I'd scratched at least 4 complete sets between the mid-80's & mid-90's...all of which my kids thought were more fun to play with (and break - even if it made Dad freak out for awhile) than just *looking* at them.

Ahh...the memories....:lol:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I read recently, and I can't remember where, but some people were told, and believe, that the first season force field generator was another reused prop from "Fantastic Voyage". It does kind of look like it could have been used as a portable x-ray machine.

David.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Krel said:


> I read recently, and I can't remember where, but some people were told, and believe, that the first season force field generator was another reused prop from "Fantastic Voyage". It does kind of look like it could have been used as a portable x-ray machine.
> 
> David.


The first season of "Lost In Space" predates "Fantastic Voyage" by one year. It is possible the the force field generator was used in the movie since both were Fox properties. It was used in the Batcave on the "Batman" TV series, in fact the entire Batcave seems to be made of "Lost In Space" props. It was used in TV shows as late as 1977 in an episode of the TV series "Fantastic Journey".

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/519/LIS_FJ_1.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/519/LIS_FJ_2.JPG

Verified, A portion of the Force Field Generator was in Fantastic Voyage. It served as the tracking device for the Proteus.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/LIS_Force_Field_Generator.GIF


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Let's not forget the set of "The Derelict" was the brain set from FV too!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

kenlee said:


> The first season of "Lost In Space" predates "Fantastic Voyage" by one year. It is possible the the force field generator was used in the movie since both were Fox properties.


LIS was released before FV, but it was not filmed first, FV was. As flyingfrets pointed out, "The Derelict" used sections of the brain set. The Proteus's snorkel was turned into the J2's drill. The VTTBOTS episode "Jonah and the Whale" used some of FV's body sets for the insides of the whale. The Flying Sub used panels from CMDF's miniaturizer for the floor. The Flying Sub set was used for the interior of Tuckers ship in LIS.

If you want to see a reuse of every sf set piece, and props that 20th Century Fox had, watch "Our Man Flint". They even used the CMDF set as the Zowie HQ set.

Every studio reused props and set pieces, and still do. It is a tribute to Irwin Allen, and Fox, how well the shows are know, and loved that people recognize them.

David.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Krel said:


> LIS was released before FV, but it was not filmed first, FV was. As flyingfrets pointed out, "The Derelict" used sections of the brain set. The Proteus's snorkel was turned into the J2's drill. The VTTBOTS episode "Jonah and the Whale" used some of FV's body sets for the insides of the whale. The Flying Sub used panels from CMDF's miniaturizer for the floor. The Flying Sub set was used for the interior of Tuckers ship in LIS.
> 
> If you want to see a reuse of every sf set piece, and props that 20th Century Fox had, watch "Our Man Flint". They even used the CMDF set as the Zowie HQ set.
> 
> ...


"Our Man Flint" used the 17'3" Seaview as well..they damaged the sail diving planes!!!That's why they never move when Voyage went to color!:thumbsup:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> "Our Man Flint" used the 17'3" Seaview as well..they damaged the sail diving planes!!!That's why they never move when Voyage went to color!:thumbsup:


They also used the Seaview set and deck set. I didn't know about the damage to the Seaview model, interesting. If you look at the disintegrator, the top of the device is the Seaview's reactor.

David.


----------

